
Free America Again (Elon Musk) - dustinmoris
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1255380013488189440
======
panpanna
Guess what? A factory owner and a doctor disagree on how bad things are.

Elons track record speaks for itself:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/12407546572631449...](https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1240754657263144960)

Edit: one more

[https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/12407534300013568...](https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1240753430001356801)

------
tonyedgecombe
I just read some of the replies. What a cesspit Twitter is when it comes to
politics.

------
clouddrover
I thought Musk had finished with his coronavirus rants:

[https://jalopnik.com/elon-musk-has-played-an-extremely-
dange...](https://jalopnik.com/elon-musk-has-played-an-extremely-dangerous-
game-1842416407)

But apparently not. I really don't see how his tweets will contribute to
achieving better outcomes for anyone.

------
dayaz36
I agree. Everyone is getting destroyed economically and the government is just
bailing out wall street. This shut down is just insane and needs to come to an
end. The cam just make masks mandatory!

